# Vaulted Ceilings, Lighting?



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

How do you guys deal with lighting bathrooms with vaulted ceilings? I am basically fishing for ideas b/c I don't like any of the ones I have come up with.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

How big? You don't like can lights? I've put mini-chandeliers in a couple--not my taste, but what the HO wanted.

Maybe tell us what you've considered and tossed out, so we're not suggesting things pointlessly?


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Here is the basic floor plan...there is a built in going in the lower right....

Basically, what you mentioned, recessed lights are okay, but I was hoping for something different. I did the mini chan in the last one I did along with trimming the peak of the vault with a box that had 5" cans in it...gave off plenty of light, but its not going to work here. There is not central peak as it vaults up from the window side to the door side.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

My wife and I agree that four can lights, one for each quadrant, would do the job. You just don't have the room to get really fancy unless there's quite a budget.

Of course, there's a reason I'm not a designer. :laughing:


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I am just curious if someone has a magic bullet. Its hard to tell what the plan is by the simple floor plan, but there will be plenty of light by the van. I was just exploring different recessed lighting options for closer to the shower...two can lights will prob do it....


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

How bout some modern track lighting - if your insulated above, cans are probably not a good idea.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I like to set the vanity lights up separately from general room illumination. They're generally brighter than needed for that, and of course task-oriented. Low end, you could go with vanity lights and a lighted exhaust fan for the whole room, but I wasn't reading this job like that.

For higher-end, put in a call to John Whipple. :laughing:


----------



## TheBuildingFirm (Dec 10, 2006)

Can you incorporate a light valance? How about a shower light?


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

superseal said:


> How bout some modern track lighting - if your insulated above, cans are probably not a good idea.


I am thinking the same thing, as it is insulated.



Tinstaafl said:


> I like to set the vanity lights up separately from general room illumination. They're generally brighter than needed for that, and of course task-oriented. Low end, you could go with vanity lights and a lighted exhaust fan for the whole room, but I wasn't reading this job like that.
> 
> For higher-end, put in a call to John Whipple. :laughing:


I agree



TheBuildingFirm said:


> Can you incorporate a light valance? How about a shower light?


Those to thoughts have come to mind, but other then what you typed I hit a road block on how to incorperate them. Vaulted ceilings in bathrooms and small rooms are the most stupid things ever. I end up getting so blocked up in my thoughts b/c I just simply hate the idea and have a hard time getting past it.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Think soffits if your into cans - that could work


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Photos of the exsisting room


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

Spaced evenly same distance from the walls with a heater/fan light in the middle (need separate 20a line for heater). The shower is on a separate switch. Same with main light. The other 3 are controlled by the same switch. 

-------
I'd probably put something on the wall around that tub.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

That tub is going to be deleted, and it will replaced by a shower and built-in. I would like to give the shower a ceiling, which would be tiled and two can lights...
What you posted is what I have been thinking I will do...simple enough, but I am no sparky, nor am I am energy engineer...so I don't know how kosher it is to put can lights in a vaulted, insulated ceiling...I don't want condensation to become an issue.

There is no fan in this bathroom and I would like to add one....kinda like you have shown, but again I am worried about the envelope of the home, if I vent it out the roof, there is less impact on the insulation, and the install is simple enough, call roofer, have him install the vent on the roof and I simply connect to it. Other option would be to run the vent down the bay and vent out the soffet...but that disturbes/removes more insulation. Is this a factor I should be worried about or would this be over thinking?


This is the plan for the vanity (remember, the ceiling is vaulted from the right up to the left)
I wan to put some recessed lights in the soffet, and maybe I could create indirect lighting splashing out from ontop of/behind the soffet trim.....










The more I think about closing in the top of the shower the more I want to go for the idea....maybe I shoudl sketch something up and propose it and see how she flies...


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

The indirect light is a good idea. As far as the rec. Lights, IC rated is fine for insulated. Any type of light in the ceiling will be an area for moisture to penetrate. If you have a fan in there then the amount of moisture would be minimal. You could also use eyeballs, I personally don't like the look of them. But you'd be able to angle them straight down. 

On that one I wanted to put the fan 2' from the peak, similar to a smoke detector. But because of the heat and cosmetics, it went in the middle. There's 5 switches in that bathroom, plus one for vanity light. 2 outlets (one on right-side of counter, one in vanity). I didn't think that was wise or legal, but it is legal (GFCI). 
Doubling the fans is another option (one above the shower, one in center or towards peak). Separate switches.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Here a sketch-up of the shower...


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

TBFGhost said:


> Here a sketch-up of the shower...


Looks like it will be sweet!
Just make sure there's enough clearance above the door, so to not trap moisture.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Craftsman Jay said:


> Looks like it will be sweet!
> Just make sure there's enough clearance above the door, so to not trap moisture.


I gave it a foot.

This is a sketch up of what they showed me in a photo. I don't know what they will go for, but I will be at their place tomorrow with the plumber so I can start feeling them out then.


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

A foot is good.  (oh, emoji works! )
I missed the part on venting (busy eating lunch). Is this possible?


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Craftsman Jay said:


> A foot is good.  (oh, emoji works! )
> I missed the part on venting (busy eating lunch). Is this possible?


No, that gable wall is interior.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

> I don't know what they will go for, but I will be at their place tomorrow with the plumber so I can start feeling them out then.


 
Exactly what kind of service do you provide? :whistling

Andy.



P.S. I hate the enclosed shower area.

Sorry.


----------

